# Jugs for small parts



## Kimmiecs (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm a newbie woodworker. I'm trying to build a toy ship ! How do I cut small pieces safely that are -1/2-1/2-1? I'm trying to cut them on a bandsaw but I'm afraid there's a much safer way to do it. Any ideas? Thanks for all your help!!!!! Kimmiecs


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=41780&cat=1,43000

The jig can cut miters and tapers but it does
very well gripping small parts for cutting with
a table saw or band saw with a little ingenuity.
A fence for the band saw helps.

You can also use the eraser end of pencils
to hold and guide small parts on a band saw.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Band saws are pretty safe as a rule, especially compared to table saws. Use a sacrificial push stick or two made from some scrap plywood to hold and push the piece through the blade.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

You can make a simple sled for cutting small parts such as this one:
https://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/multipurpose-small-parts-sled/
Doesn't have to be this elaborate. A sled generally makes cutting small pieces more secure and therefore safer. And if your bandsaw has a miter slot you can make one for that as well.

Of course you can always cut them by hand but a miter box like this can help:
https://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/pull-saw-miter-box/


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Band saws are pretty safe as a rule, especially compared to table saws. Use a sacrificial push stick or two made from some scrap plywood to hold and push the piece through the blade.
> 
> - jonah


Band saws are pretty safe as a rule, until you stick you finger in the blade.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I use these to cut small parts: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105726#comment-4162090

For items that need a little more holding power, I use these: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/301810


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Band saws are pretty safe as a rule, until you stick you finger in the blade.
> - AlaskaGuy


Gross. I checked the OSHA website, 12 amputations this year for bandsaws, 13 for tablesaws.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I'm a newbie woodworker. I'm trying to build a toy ship ! How do I cut small pieces safely that are -1/2-1/2-1? I'm trying to cut them on a bandsaw but I'm afraid there's a much safer way to do it. Any ideas? Thanks for all your help!!!!! Kimmiecs
> 
> - Kimmiecs


I would cut 1/2×1/2 long strips on the tablesaw then cut those into 1" pieces using the bandsaw or tablesaw w/ sled. If you only have a bandsaw, you can make a notched push stick.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

> Band saws are pretty safe as a rule, until you stick you finger in the blade.
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> Gross. I checked the OSHA website, 12 amputations this year for bandsaws, 13 for tablesaws.
> ...


Band saws are used under appallingly dangerous conditions in slaughterhouses, so I'm betting that skews the stats.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, and it is only OSHA reported and does not include home accidents.

No doubt both tools can ruin your day.


----------



## BHZ (Sep 21, 2015)

Scroll saw might be a better tool for small parts as well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

table saw …push block …small miter box …for length …with handsaw


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

a hand saw and miter box? With a good quality sharp saw you could cut through most woods of that size in just a few strokes


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Band saws are pretty safe as a rule, until you stick you finger in the blade.
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> Gross. I checked the OSHA website, 12 amputations this year for bandsaws, 13 for tablesaws.
> ...


Doesn't matter if it's used on wood, metal, meat, or something else, it's still a bandsaw. Also the table saws are not all used on wood either.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Oh please. There's a band saw in the back of every grocery store. Table saws are relatively rarely used for non wood applications, and most of that is cutting plastic.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Oh please, nearly every metal shop dealing in aluminum stock has a table saw dedicated to cutting it.

Couldn't resist, since the two metal fabrication shops I had cut stock used Unisaws to make single cut runs.



> Oh please. There s a band saw in the back of every grocery store. Table saws are relatively rarely used for non wood applications, and most of that is cutting plastic.
> 
> - jonah


----------

